# Tapatalk?



## ghostred7 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the tapatalk module loaded/activated for this site? I did a site search and found no mention of it. I often use my iPhone/Android for forum reading and is so much better than using the in-phone web browser.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope - it's something we've been petitioning for. There's already another thread on this topic in here.


----------

